# whistler, bc - Cat 928F Wheel Loader with snow tires, v-blade, 2 buckets



## SMR (Jul 10, 2014)

Cat 928F wheel loader with 13500hrs set up for snow clearing. Comes with a v-blade, snow tires installed and a material bucket @3yds, Weldco Beales QC. Also comes with a 4in1 bucket, regular tires, service and parts manuals. Looking to sell all as a package.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

might help to post a price bud Thumbs Up

otherwise some smart guy will post a video of an auctioneer or somthing like that...


----------



## SMR (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks, too quick with the cutting and pasting, not enough reading. Asking $45,000 for all.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That machine has seen more snow in one season than the same machines in this part of the country in their entire lifetimes https://www.whistler.com/weather/history/ 35 feet per season  separates the men from the boys

Good looking machine


----------



## SMR (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, this machine is well and truly experienced at moving snow, looking for a little lighter snowfall area to enjoy it's golden years.


----------



## SMR (Jul 10, 2014)

Sold


----------

